# Facebook remove my account without warning ;(



## kunnu (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello,

Facebook remove my account without any prior warning, I never violate TOS of Facebook.

*Find Your Account*

No Search Results!! Your search did not return any results. Please try again with other information.

*Incorrect Email*

The email you entered does not belong to any account.

Few days ago I was able to access my account and also they do not send any warning, notification.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 22, 2013)

kunnu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Facebook remove my account without any prior warning, I never violate TOS of Facebook.
> 
> ...


Facebook never deletes data from their database.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 22, 2013)

*Incorrect Email*

The email you entered does not belong to any account.

I can't login to my account, Its show a error: "The email you entered does not belong to any account"


----------



## Amitz (Aug 22, 2013)

Free at last! You should feel happy, not sad!


----------



## sv01 (Aug 22, 2013)

maybe someone hack your account and change email?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 22, 2013)

Surely there is a method of recovering this, right?

I've not used FB in a while, but I believe if I were to hop on and try to login to my account from elsewhere, I'd get a txt message alerting me some unrecognised device has attempted to login to my account (or something).

Do you still have access to the email account used for your FB? I'd check that out.


----------



## KMyers (Aug 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Surely there is a method of recovering this, right?
> 
> I've not used FB in a while, but I believe if I were to hop on and try to login to my account from elsewhere, I'd get a txt message alerting me some unrecognised device has attempted to login to my account (or something).
> 
> Do you still have access to the email account used for your FB? I'd check that out.


It could also be possible that Facebook may suspend/terminate accounts if they violate their Terms of Service. Last I checked this may include Spam or using an Alias.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 22, 2013)

KMyers said:


> It could also be possible that Facebook may suspend/terminate accounts if they violate their Terms of Service. Last I checked this may include Spam or using an Alias.


Possibly. Then again I've seen stupid fake accounts on FB before.

_Oh really? Your name is really "Joe big-dong walla-walla-bing-bong Johnson"?_


----------



## jarland (Aug 22, 2013)

Unfortunately, Facebook is in need of losing ad revenue. Count your blessings and walk away if you can do so. Only reason I'm still on it at all is because it's the only reasonable way to keep up with everyone from my home town that I just left. From selectively silencing political viewpoints, to selectively enforcing rules on people they disagree with (and refusing to do so on those that they do), Facebook has made a stand as a company that I'd minimize my contributions to.


----------



## KMyers (Aug 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Possibly. Then again I've seen stupid fake accounts on FB before.
> 
> _Oh really? Your name is really "Joe big-dong walla-walla-bing-bong Johnson"?_


They have been cracking down on those but for every one they remove, 100 more get created.


----------



## Boltersdriveer (Aug 22, 2013)

kunnu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Facebook remove my account without any prior warning, I never violate TOS of Facebook.
> 
> ...


I've had a friend having an account which was violating their Terms of Service in a few ways and Facebook did notify him about the suspension of his account. More than likely, it is possible that your account was hijacked and the email and password were changed. This is because on a suspended account, if you try to log in to it you'd get a page which says that your account is suspended and not just come up with a 'can't find your account' page.


----------



## rds100 (Aug 22, 2013)

You can always ask for your money back.


----------



## Amitz (Aug 22, 2013)

rds100 said:


> You can always ask for your money back.


I would rather ask them for your data back...


----------



## Jade (Aug 22, 2013)

You probably violated their TOS


----------



## drmike (Aug 22, 2013)

Count yourself BLESSED.  @Jarland hit the matter squarely on target.

Certainly chilling the arbitrary power they hold over account holders at the whim of someone or software deciding such.

Taking the matter up with the company likely gives the Google experience --- no support, no answers, it's free so what do you expect.

In light of recent leaks about PRISM and related porkjects, folks banned and booted like this should be mega curious to the reasoning and seek damages where appropriate.  That's observing user agreements, ToS, etc. which in their case won't cut it will colluding with government / being government.

Time to migrate away from Facebook.  Even if that means leaking your normal friends behind.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Aug 22, 2013)

You got off lucky, there are certainly plenty of hoops to jump through to completely delete your account.

Frankly its a blessing they did it for you.


----------



## CraigA (Aug 22, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> You got off lucky, there are certainly plenty of hoops to jump through to completely delete your account.
> 
> Frankly its a blessing they did it for you.


 Amen


----------



## kunnu (Aug 23, 2013)

I lost my all fb data ;(

1. I never post anything bad in fb.

2. Password reset does not work (show error: email does not exist)

3. I have a access to my email address.

Last time I was post a  "NSA/Prism Exposed - $Link of Guardian$"  and receive a 6 linkes.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 23, 2013)

IT'S A CONSPIRACY! The NSA is probably sending a drone to kill you right now, even if you are in India!!! GET YOUR TIN FOIL SUIT ON ASAP!!!


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Aug 23, 2013)

kunnu said:


> Last time I was post a  "NSA/Prism Exposed - $Link of Guardian$"  and receive a 6 linkes.


If there was anything about facebook on that guardian link - that would make for an interesting theory / excuse from them.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh, so they finally read my email to them?


----------

